# Lil' Rascal's new fav treat - popcorn cakes!



## Guest (Feb 22, 2015)

Don't know why I didn't think of this sooner... but I had bought some organic plain popcorn cakes (100% sodium free and only have popcorn/honey as ingredients) and he LOVES them! I bought these cakes long time ago and completely forgot I even had them.

Here are some pics of him attacking one of them. Rascal gives this treat a thumbs up if anyone else here wants to try them out he says


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the treat idea! You can't go wrong with a thumbs up rating!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

The 1st one looks like he's savoring it


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2015)

CaliTiels said:


> The 1st one looks like he's savoring it



LOL, it does... doesn't it


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, what a lucky guy! What is that block right next to the popcorn cake?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2015)

eduardo said:


> Haha, what a lucky guy! What is that block right next to the popcorn cake?


That big block is the homemade organic honey sticks I bake for him. He LOVES those and OMG... they smell soooooo good because I sprinkle coconut flakes into them. They are just a mixture of bird seeds, a very tiny amount of harrisson's bread bird mix (to help the seeds stick together in a block form), honey and agar agar (which is a gelatin substitute cuz gelatin is gross!!!). 

They smell so good I want to eat them myself. Rascal smells like toasted coconut after he's been chewing on it hehe =)

You don't want to use too much of the Hairrison's bread bird mix... (as show in right pic) because then it comes out not as good as the one in the left pic.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yum! Looks delicious!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I love the look of those homemade honey sticks Juliet, I can barely cook for myself let alone the tiels so I don't think I'd have much success trying to make them!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that picture with him next to the honey stick is hilarious!! :lol:
They do sound delicious


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

He looks blissful


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Oooh yummy! Juilet you just gave me an idea to make some of those honey sticks. I just got a pound of coconut flakes!! :lol:

I got Kiwi some organic brown rice cakes (no sodium or preservatives), for Christmas and she destroyed them. She thought they were the best gift ever. I think 'tiels love the kind of texture the cakes treats have. x3
I think 'tiels would probably like the honey one better if they can taste that. The brown rice was pretty flavorless to me. o,o


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Those popcorn cakes sure sound good! I bet they'd make a great bird toy that the fids could destroy, too. As for the bird seed cakes - you must post the recipe!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2015)

I make big honey sticks so this recipe is for about 2 huge honey sticks:

In a big bowl I poor in....

1. 2 cups of mixed bird seeds (I use the regular cockatiel birdseed mix... you can use any bird seed mixture you want)
2. honey (however much you want)
3. rolled oats (at least almost half a cup as this helps make everything stick together)
4. coconut flakes (however much you want )
5. about 4 tbsp of Harrison's bird bread mix... don't use too much of this stuff or it won't come out right... you don't even need to use any of this at all but it definitely helps everything stick together more.

Then in small pan take some agar agar (about 2 tbsp) poor in 1 cup of water and mix together and bring to boil. Immediately remove from heat (you can use gelatin instead but gelatin is beyond gross IMO). Then pour this mixture into the seed mixture and mix them all up and squash down the mixture into small pans as shown in pic below... shove into oven for 30 minutes at 325 degrees... and you've got our super tasty honey sticks! 

I also line the tiny pans with foil and pull the honey stick out of the pan by lifting the sides of the foil and it pops right out and I cool it on a cooling rack for several hours. You can also buy baking ropes you can place into them if you want to hang the sticks.

It literally only takes me about 5 min to make these honey sticks now that I finally got the hang of it 

It goes super fast because I already have the pemixed seed mixture stored in a big container... shown in pic below - big container on the left (minus the honey and agar agar of course)... so I don't have to mess with making new mixture each time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2015)

Sad, the honey stick I baked him a couple weeks ago I accidentally messed it up and it's like a concrete block now he cannot even eat it.

Must let the sticks air dry.... do NOT leave them in the oven at the lowest temp to try to dehydrate (dry them) overnight as they will turn into concrete blocks! 

Now I must make a new one... no wonder he hasn't been eating the one he's got, oops.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Popcorn cakes? Not sure what they are!  We have rice cakes here in Canada but I never heard of popcorn cakes (or maybe I just need to get out more... :blush

Those honey sticks sound so delicious but it looks waaaaay too complicated. I'm not confident enough that I can make it without messing up! I have a better idea. Why don't you just make some and then send them to me??? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2015)

Oops!! My bad, you just made me realize I was calling them "popcorn cakes" by accident. I know they are rice cakes.... not sure why I was calling them popcorn cakes this entire time... I guess it's because they look like popcorn. 

Whoops! :blush:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Suppose I will be adding organic rice cakes to the grocery list. I was google searching popcorn cakes with no luck. Guess I know why. Still, I saw some really, really cool cakes decorated to look like theater popcorn boxes.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Juliet said:


> Oops!! My bad, you just made me realize I was calling them "popcorn cakes" by accident. I know they are rice cakes.... not sure why I was calling them popcorn cakes this entire time... I guess it's because they look like popcorn.
> 
> Whoops! :blush:


Great!!! In that case I will also get some rice cakes for Sunny!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

LOL, sorry for the confusion!

... but yeah... these rice cakes are pretty good =)


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't wait to try that seed cake recipe! Looks easy as pie to make


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> I can't wait to try that seed cake recipe! Looks easy as pie to make


It is SUPER easy 

Just throw seed mixture into a large bowl... poor in some gelatin and/or agar agar to help the seeds stick together and shove into oven for 30 min and you've got super tasty toasty coconut honey sticks your birds will kill for!

Just make sure to line the tiny pans with foil or parchment paper as it makes it super easy to remove the sticks from the tiny pans then set aside to dry. Let me know how it turns out! 

Everyone at the vet who babysits Rascal when I have to leave town is soooo jealous of my honeysticks LOL. They said they want to eat them because they smell so good.


----------

